# Benefit of Directv On Demand?



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've read alot about DOD but have yet to find an answer to this very basic question. (I did a manual and automated search for "already posted" topics).

"What are the *real world* benefits for going to all the trouble to implement DOD?"

1953


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The first thing that comes to mind was when I couldn't find anything to watch last weekend. A quick trip through the VOD list had three movies setup to download.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's see...

One benefit was all the hugs and thank you's I got from my Son when I downloaded a few episodes of Back To the Barnyard for him.

And I was able to download the Avatar: Day of the Black son... so I could have it on a my main DVR, and not just on his.

And I was able to download a few episodes of Human Weapon that I had a conflict with and couldn't record.

So there are plenty of benefits. Just depends on what having access to 3,000 other programs, not tied to a broadcast schedule means to you


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

ConcertTV. 
Zeppelin, Marley, Big Audio Dynamite, INXS, The Doors, Van Morrison..... let's see what else have I downloaded from there....? 

I like being able to grab stuff I'd rarely easily find on D*. 
This to me is the biggest benefit so far.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

1953 said:


> I've read alot about DOD but have yet to find an answer to this very basic question. (I did a manual and automated search for "already posted" topics).
> 
> "What are the *real world* benefits for going to all the trouble to implement DOD?"
> 
> 1953


I get all the episodes of Family Guy I was looking for. 
All the kids stuff my daughter loves.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

Grydlok said:


> I get all the episodes of Family Guy I was looking for.
> All the kids stuff my daughter loves.


you can never have to enough Family Guy ....riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

i tried to download a show yesterday and I got a message that I needed to subscribe to TMC (i'm assuming thats The Movie Channel) and when I tuned to The Movie Channel I was recievieng it still. I just joined up with the NFL SF package so I have the Premium for 4 months. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this problem?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes this problem of not being able to download TMC content despite having a TMC subscription has been reported here. Not sure if a solution has been found, but it looks the answer is still No.



woj027 said:


> i tried to download a show yesterday and I got a message that I needed to subscribe to TMC (i'm assuming thats The Movie Channel) and when I tuned to The Movie Channel I was recievieng it still. I just joined up with the NFL SF package so I have the Premium for 4 months. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this problem?


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So there are plenty of benefits. Just depends on what having access to 3,000 other programs, not tied to a broadcast schedule means to you


:lol:

Nicely played Sir.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Excuse me, when there is a ton more programming avail it may be worth it. When my wife can find a use for it, it will be worth it. I am assuming that there will be some real content once it goes mainstream.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

On Demand programming is about the only thing I miss from cable.
Obviously, there will be some extra costs to get it.
It sounds like I will need to increase the speed of my DSL from 1.5 Mb.
Before I spend the money, is there a list somewhere that shows what is available?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ladannen said:


> Before I spend the money, is there a list somewhere that shows what is available?


Since the DoD Remote Scheduling was removed from DirecTV.com (for technical reasons, not because it isn't going to return).

There is no list of the some 3,000 programs that are available today on DoD


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

ladannen said:


> On Demand programming is about the only thing I miss from cable.
> Obviously, there will be some extra costs to get it.
> It sounds like I will need to increase the speed of my DSL from 1.5 Mb.
> Before I spend the money, is there a list somewhere that shows what is available?


You dont "need" to increase from 1.5Mb

If you have a slower speed it means you have to wait a bit longer from starting the download to when you can watch it.

However with some planning - or just boredom - you can download one or two shows in advance to watch another day. Then you will always have something to watch.

So no need to increase your cost.

I have a 1.5 up/down and never have a problem with DOD.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

ladannen said:


> On Demand programming is about the only thing I miss from cable.
> Obviously, there will be some extra costs to get it.
> It sounds like I will need to increase the speed of my DSL from 1.5 Mb.
> Before I spend the money, is there a list somewhere that shows what is available?


I just checked the Discovery and Food TV DoD content and it is definately changing. So I assume you are talking about spending money on networking the HR20.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Is there any chance or is it even possible, that DoD will be available using only your receiver? If not, I'm just SOL because DSL is not available where I live and will not be anytime in the future. I think it would be one of the best features I could have available.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Game Fan said:


> Is there any chance or is it even possible, that DoD will be available using only your receiver? If not, I'm just SOL because DSL is not available where I live and will not be anytime in the future. I think it would be one of the best features I could have available.


Probably no time soon.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

In a few instances I have found kid show episodes on DoD before they actually aired. The halloween episode of Yo Gabba Gabba was up at least a week before. 

To be able to have this right now is a great thing in our house.


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

1953 said:


> "What are the *real world* benefits for going to all the trouble to implement DOD?"


There is a lot of Anime content on DOD that is not available to record off the satellite since DirecTV only offers the Anime network on DOD.

-DrEric


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I think it is really good,downloading is slow for me but have full use of dvr.
i just look for things that interest me and add them to the que and watch them whenever.i like the old concert videos.there is one hd movie that was really funny.
i think if people use it directv will keep it fired up.


----------

